# Autoanmeldung ausschalten



## SCIPIO-AEMILIANUS (26. September 2007)

Ich hab das Problem, dass sich Linux trotz Passwort immer noch direkt anmeldet beim Benutzeraccount, wie kann ich die Autoanmeldung wieder deaktivieren!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. September 2007)

Ich nehme mal an dass Du vom grafischen Login sprichst.
Worueber laeuft denn das Login KDM, GDM oder einen anderen, Display-Manager, wie etwa XDM?


----------



## SCIPIO-AEMILIANUS (26. September 2007)

Ich benutze KDM.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. September 2007)

Das solltest Du im KDE Control Center ueber "System Administration" -> "Login Manager" -> "Convenience" ausstellen koennen.


----------

